# I know You Guys Hate Hybrids But...



## kevyn (Sep 15, 2004)

...had to post this link. These are some of the best Borneo Bateaters I've seen. And in their defense, this hybrid may occur in the wild.

http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/to...+Bat+Eater+Pictures&Forum_Title=Picture+Forum


----------



## hugsta (Sep 15, 2004)

MAte, they are awesome looking snakes no matter what they are.


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 15, 2004)

Great looking snakes Kev !


----------



## kevyn (Sep 15, 2004)

I wish they were mine. I'm going to give it a shot probably next year producing some Bateaters. They're a difficult cross to acheive. I've also thought about attempting to cross my Afrock with a Retic. To my knowledge no one's tried it yet. What a monster that would be. :twisted:


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 15, 2004)

What time is it over there now Kevyn ?


----------



## kevyn (Sep 15, 2004)

12:47am Wednesday morning.


----------



## Springherp (Sep 15, 2004)

I just read over most of that post. I was shocked at the amount of bull$hit spat out by some people. :shock:


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 15, 2004)

It looked like a very long thread .

Kev how hard is it to get two different types of snakes to breed together ? do they fight or what ?


----------



## kevyn (Sep 15, 2004)

The Bob Clark forum is full of BS. The problem is there's also some really knowledgable people there too. For the most part it's not a very friendly place. Just alot of kissing the moderators butts.

It is hard to get a species to cross. Getting them to mate isn't always the problem but alot of the times the eggs will be infertile. This difficulty is reflected in the $2000 USD price tag on Bateaters. 

Not that long ago I saw a pic of a BloodxBall. That was interesting. Nothing like the Bateaters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

wow mate, they would be HUGE!!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 15, 2004)

What great snakes. The size of a burmese and the attitude of a rectic 
But I have to admit, a very beautiful animal.


----------



## ackie (Sep 15, 2004)

its a nice snake but heck, there is another hybrid to add to the list. Im now a member on the bob clark fan club :twisted:


----------



## michaelh (Sep 16, 2004)

Why do they call them Bateaters?

Great lookin snake.


----------



## craig23 (Sep 16, 2004)

yeah, stupid name. Im going to cross a scrubby and a carpet and call it a "super python 2004"
lol, sorry for the sarcasm


----------



## kevyn (Sep 16, 2004)

Got me why they call them Borneo Bateaters. There's no Burms in Borneo. That's just what the first guy to produce them called them. I did hear somewhere that the first Bateaters where wild caught imports. Not sure on the truth of this though.



> Im going to cross a scrubby and a carpet and call it a "super python 2004"
> lol, sorry for the sarcasm



I've seen that cross just recently. Not very cool. I think it was for sale somewhere. Looked like a really long Carpet Python.


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just another example of Americans "playing God" with cross-breeding reptiles to produce yet more mongrels. Another good example is of the cross between a Jungle carpet and a Chondro marketed as a "Carpondro". I'd personally buy a pedigree over a mongrel animal any day.
Apart from this, the snake does look nice though.


----------

